# Clarification - Sewing



## dukkadukka (6 Jun 2008)

I searched sewing and was confused slightly about what was said about sewing.

Some threads stated that it's tags that you sew onto your "stuff" (socks ect.) where other threads stated that you sew your name onto your "socks". 

Where it says "sewing your name onto your 'socks'" does that mean actually threading your name? 

Also, I'm VERY non-domestic (I can weld you a perfect chair, but can't hem pants.) so I'm taking a quick lesson (I'm aware that I will be taught but a little lesson couldn't hurt considering I'm starting from no where!) and my mother asked what kind of stitches are used. I believe she used words like "backstitch", "hemming", "Herringbone", so I'm just wondering if anyone knows what is primarily taught? 

Thanks in advance!

*edited incorrect words.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jun 2008)

You put your name on a small tag.....you sew that tag on you stuff.

And they dont teach you how to do it. I think that answers both of your questions.


----------



## dukkadukka (6 Jun 2008)

They don't!! haha my simple quick lesson shall be turned into a complicated long lesson!! 

Thank you for that clarification. 

*edited out msn speak.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> They don't!! LoL my simple quick lesson shall be turned into a complicated long lesson!!
> 
> Thank you for that clarification.



I dont understand........whats complicated ?

I didnt know anything about sewing when i went to basic and lived.


----------



## dukkadukka (6 Jun 2008)

I can't sew.  Any attempt to hem pants has ended in disaster and it looking either horrible or falls apart in about a week.  I skipped the entire domestic stuff.  I can fix your car, weld your chair or wire up your house but when it comes to basic things I think I missed the *smart boat*!! It just seems to be very difficult to sew!! But I shall learn!


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> I can't sew.



16 years in the CF and i still cant sew........



> Any attempt to hem pants has ended in disaster and it looking either horrible or falls apart in about a week.



No one is going to ask you to hem pants or to be a freakin taylor........


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> I can't sew.  Any attempt to hem pants has ended in disaster and it looking either horrible or falls apart in about a week.  I skipped the entire domestic stuff.  I can fix your car, weld your chair or wire up your house but when it comes to basic things I think I missed the *smart boat*!! It just seems to be very difficult to sew!! But I shall learn!



You'll be one man in a big group of people.  Someone else will show you how to do it, and you can wire up their house for them - don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## dukkadukka (7 Jun 2008)

wow! One man! That'll be the day. (I'm a girl hahaha!) I figure it's easier to learn now while I'm waiting then to struggle when I get there.  Better to be prepared.

(Definitely not sweating though  Just making sure I'm prepared.  I mean I prepare myself physically, no harm in preparing myself for little things too.)


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Jun 2008)

Henceforth I'll check the profile before making gender specific remarks.

In the meantime - concentrate on physical conditioning.  If you're not sucking wind, you'll be able to learn the skills being taught.

There are many great threads on the whole BMQ process - and they all boil down this:  don't try to make what's simple complicated; and it's ALL simple.


----------



## dukkadukka (7 Jun 2008)

hahaha I don't wanna start into an entire thing here, but what's simple for you may not be simple for me.  My physical fitness hasn't been a problem, nor do I think it will be.  I was suppose to leave (based on no complications on my application. Obviously there were many!!) in February.  I've had about 9 months to get myself to where I wanted to be.  
Sewing may be something small, something insignificant and easy to some, but I could continuously get my tush chewed out over and over because my tags keep falling off and having to resew them once a week, or I can take what time I have now to have a lesson and figure it out.  It's about learning your weak spots and working on them.  Sewing, making a bed (I can't even properly put on a fitted sheet to my bed. Yes I'm challenged ) are things that do not come easy to me. They are my weak spots and I just wanted clarification so that I could work out the little issues I have with the problem of sewing.


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> hahaha I don't wanna start into an entire thing here, but what's simple for you may not be simple for me.  My physical fitness hasn't been a problem, nor do I think it will be.  I was suppose to leave (based on no complications on my application. Obviously there were many!!) in February.  I've had about 9 months to get myself to where I wanted to be.
> Sewing may be something small, something insignificant and easy to some, but I could continuously get my tush chewed out over and over because my tags keep falling off and having to resew them once a week, or I can take what time I have now to have a lesson and figure it out.  It's about learning your weak spots and working on them.  Sewing, making a bed (I can't even properly put on a fitted sheet to my bed. Yes I'm challenged ) are things that do not come easy to me. They are my weak spots and I just wanted clarification so that I could work out the little issues I have with the problem of sewing.



I didn't imply it was simple "for me".  I was just as scared and worried in 1977 as you are now.  Only I didn't have an internet forum available to make my worries public.  When I arrived on Basic Training (as it was called then), I was instructed how to do EVERYTHING REQUIRED OF ME.  The instructors just assume we were all idiots who needed to be taught EVERYTHING.  In my case - the assessment of intelligence was justified.

The times haven't changed that much - your instructors will still assume that you are an idiot who needs to be taught EVERYTHING.  And they will do so.


----------



## dukkadukka (7 Jun 2008)

But if I am labeled an idiot, why would they not teach me how to sew? If it's expected of you and you have no idea how to do it, it should be at least refreshed. It's a separate generation now, where sewing is not compulsory for women to learn, or for boys to learn. My father learned to sew when he was 9, my mother was making dresses for her dolls at 10.  At 9 and 10 I was learning how to play hockey and to be a kid.  There was never a need for me to learn until now. I always brought my pants to be hemmed to a professional or asked my mother to do me a solid.

I never said it was easy for you, it was more of a generalization. I'm uncertain as to how this was brought to me being scared and how past generations had less resources than my generation to find knowledge and have questions answered.  I simply wanted a clarification so that I may inform my mother as to what is needed for her to teach me.  Basic clarification.


----------



## Roy Harding (7 Jun 2008)

Jesus wept - I give up.

Back to my original reply here - you are one INDIVIDUAL in a collection of other individuals.  You will ALL assist each other as necessary and as your individual skills and knowledge allow.

You are over thinking this extremely minor requirement.


----------



## dukkadukka (7 Jun 2008)

And I'm not scared  I'm pumped beyond belief.  It's not a "worry" and wasn't meant to be portrayed as that.  It WAS just a clarification question, which was answered, so that I can move towards improving my weakest areas. So my weakest area might be insignificant to most, it does not mean I am worried about it, it means that I know it's something I need to improve on.


----------



## dukkadukka (7 Jun 2008)

ALL I asked for was clarification.  That was all.  I have NO idea how it ended to this point and me "over-thinking" a simple requirement.  Like I stated numerous times, it is a skill that I KNOW will be needed, and it is a skill that I do not have. I have my answer and clarification to my question which is all I wanted. I don't want other people to have to do my sewing for me, I recognize that someone may need my help in areas that I may excel at and vice-versa but if I have the opportunity to improve myself prior to me leaving, then maybe I will have those skills that others may not have and can help with what I was taught because I took the initiative to learn something that I am clueless about. The end, this should have been locked after post 2.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Jun 2008)

And this is all sewn up.

Please PM me if anyone has some relevent points....(Man the cliches just keep rolling)

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Sew./

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge6HAp6N1-w

dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Jun 2008)

I have removed the last two posts because they added NOTHING to the content of the thread.

dukkadukka, it is unfortunate your basic search for information went this route.  If anyone has current experience on Basic Training to provide, please PM dukkadukka.

Army.ca Staff


----------

